
An Introduction to SOLID, Tim Berners-Lee’s New, Re-Decentralized Web - mostlyRice
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/an-introduction-to-solid-tim-berners-lees-new-re-decentralized-web-25d6b78c523b
======
he0001
I think these things are the holy grail of computing. It would be very nice if
it worked but frankly it won’t. I’ve been working in the insurance industry
and for many many years they have tried to come up with a consistent scheme
for insurances. And it fails each and every time. It’s actually insane, where
the actual same data have different meanings for different companies. Also how
they identify insurances are fundamentally different. Different combinations
of the exact same data is the identifier for different companies. This causes
immense confusions and blows automatic processing out of the water. And even
then some insurances are completely specialized so even if it looks like a
specific type it could very well mean that it shouldn’t be categorized as such
since there could be specific agreements where it’s actually has the a
different meaning, but you cannot se that in the data. And that is what causes
the scheme to not work. So the exact same data means entirely different
things, and because of that it is useless for other companies, because the
reason behind why the data exist is for different incompatible causes. I think
it would apply for SOLID too, eventually.

